# Grounding a wire trough



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

depends on your local ruler. i would run a separate ground for the trough to wherever the rest is being grounded rather than cut one ground from the equip.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

In my opinion to comply with the rules of 300.3(B) you will have to tie into each of the EGCs.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

If you only had one pipe coming from the panel, you could just use one sized for the largest OCPD, but since you have 6, you'll need six.

I usually just drill and tap, install a ground bar in the trough and run all grounds to it, having grounds of the same circuit in one hole to eliminate confusion if one has to be disconnected.

Makes it look neat and kills 2 birds.


----------



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks, I have seen the ground bar set up before just thought it was there because they were splicing.


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

wirenut1110 said:


> If you only had one pipe coming from the panel, you could just use one sized for the largest OCPD, but since you have 6, you'll need six.
> 
> I usually just drill and tap, install a ground bar in the trough and run all grounds to it, having grounds of the same circuit in one hole to eliminate confusion if one has to be disconnected.
> 
> Makes it look neat and kills 2 birds.


Sorry you lost me on that one. Why splice the conductor when you don't have to? All he needs is a bonding jumper



papaotis said:


> depends on your local ruler. i would run a separate ground for the trough to wherever the rest is being grounded rather than cut one ground from the equip.


That's all that's needed. Look at 314.40 (D) or 366.60


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

If u used these on each conduit would it be compliant? 









Duhjj i missed pvc


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

But maybe a lug like that makes no cutting


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ceb58 said:


> Sorry you lost me on that one. Why splice the conductor when you don't have to? *All he needs is a bonding jumper*


Six of them.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Why would you put grounding bushings on PVC pipe?:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:

Sorry, missed your duhh.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Six of them.


Why would he need to connect 6 bonding jumpers to the trough? You sighted 300.3 but what's missing?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ceb58 said:


> Why would he need to connect 6 bonding jumpers to the trough? You sighted 300.3 but what's missing?


He has six pipes, lets call them 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 & 6

If a hot from pipe 2 faults to the wireway and he only has a bonding jumper connected to the EGC from pipe 5 that is a problem.


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

BBQ said:


> He has six pipes, lets call them 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 & 6
> 
> If a hot from pipe 2 faults to the wireway and he only has a bonding jumper connected to the EGC from pipe 5 that is a problem.


I see what you are saying but if there is a bonding jumper from the grounding bar in the panel to the trough then what's the difference from adding a bar in the trough to connect the EGC to? Its the same they are all tied back to the grounding system in the panel.
Look at 366.60


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

366.60 just reminds you that a conductive metal gutter shouldn't be "not-connected" to anything. That it should be connected to ground, "equipment bonding jumper", or the neutral on the supply side (but not the load side) of a service disconnect.

250.4(A)(2) says that metal equipment be connected to earth to limit voltage-to-ground

250.4(A)(3) says that metal equipment be connected "in a manner that establishes an effective ground-fault current path."

300.20(A) says that the phase conductors, ground, and neutral (if used) should be grouped together.

--------

I interpret this to mean that all the grounds should be bonded to the gutter. I would consider putting a ground bus there mounted to and bonded to the gutter and use those continuous-style lugs where you strip the insulation but leave the wire intact then make sure that the grounds are long enough to be able to slide under ground bus.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The HB commentary after 250.148 is interesting...~CS~


----------

